# A have a handful of meeces...



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

This morning my son was up at the crack begging to hold the new mice. The mice, of course, spent the night partying and were sounds a sleep in their bed.  But, I decided since they kept me awake for most of the night that I could wake them up for a few minutes. :lol:

Speaking of which, there was a lot of squeaking going on during the early morning (around 3:30am). Is that normal. I assumed it was, but had no idea.

Anyways, we held them all this morning and my son actually took some pictures of me holding some of the mice. I figured out that the shy ones prefer to be held in groups. So I scooped them up together and held them like that.

Let's see now... The champagne one is Jaguar (like Baby Jaguar from Diego), the banded black is Bander (Bandit), the ry dutch is Creamy and the spotted black and white is Dora the unexplorer.



















Then I did manage to get some decent ones of this girl. This is Bander (Bandit).



















Then I got one okay picture of this girl, Dora the unexplorer. She is quiet and reserved. Not a lot of wiggling when you pick her up.










Hopefully I get more of the others later on today.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Kai-Lan



























Creamy


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Creamy is a cutie!! And quite right waking up the meeces :lol: Mine keep me awake all night too and are really grumpy when i get my own back :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I love Creamy too. She's very cute. They are loving the new food too. Talk about scarfing it down. :lol:


----------

